# Lunar Champ H601



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello to all, We are about to collect our new Champ. Anyone know anything about this model? Am new to this site ' wish I'd found it sooner! Thanks.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Hi - 

We have a Champ 520 which isn't much help to you, but at least you have a reply!

We love it, are on our fourth year and have had very few problems.

Vita


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar*

We also have a Lunar H621, 
The only advice we can give is for both of you to listen to what the dealer says at handover and make sre that you SEE everything working. We are delighted with ours and are presently fulltime, just back from 7 weeks in Eire

A lot of the difficulties that you may have read about seem to emanate around one particular dealer
If its a belgian build the company (Homecar ) seem to be keen to assist , should Lunar be unable to. 
In the end its the Dealer in the front line. just enjoy it

Best wishes

Mike & Ann


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi- Like Mike & Anne (thanks for PM's!!) we have the H621- your 601 seems virtually identical but of course with the new Fiat cab. and just the twin berth(?) Compared to the many horror stories I've heard about (not necessarily about Lunar) I've found ours to be very reliable with very few proiblems. Mike and Anne are "semi" full timers in theirs so I'm sure you'll enjoy.

Keep us up to date with how you get on!

PS- welcome to the Forum- lots of good advice is available here- and don't forget to subscribe to get most value :lol:


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Many Thanks, have already subscribed. Just finding my way around the site at the moment. from your location hope you're not under water!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I'm ok here (was very deep 4 miles south!) but Mike and Anne's home base took a battering (Tewkesbury)


----------

